

Why my weblink is deleted from here. - pankaj4u4m

Why the link is deleted. If it is a new website. people should know about it right?
======
mooism2
_[dead] Lets know people a new way to interact people. [friendmaybe.com]
(friendmaybe.com)_

1\. Why should we follow the link? It seems to have nothing to do with
startups or high tech and does not appear to be intellectually stimulating.

If you made this site yourself and you're asking for comments on it, you
should start the link text with "Show HN:".

Otherwise, the suspicion is going to be that it's just spam.

2\. Poor grammar. You don't interact people, you interact _with_ people.
"Lets" is spelt "Let's". There should be some punctuation between "people" and
"a": either a colon, or a dash, or a full stop (and then capitalise the "a").

Poor grammar adds to the impression that the link may be spam.

